

'Old fogies' obsession: Turning waves into power - ricaurte
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/dannywestneat/2013366016_danny07.html

======
ricaurte
One of my favorite passages:

"We were sitting around saying we can't understand why America isn't doing
better in renewable energy," says Fred Lightfoot, 82, an allegedly retired
electrical engineer from Bremerton. "And then we thought: 'Hey, we're
engineers. Instead of complaining, as we usually do, why don't we come up with
something?' "

------
RiderOfGiraffes
How could we bootstrap a start-up based on these ideas? Is it possible?

We'd need a small injection of cash to build a small system that produces a
small amount of fuel that can be sold to raise enough money to maintain the
existing system with a little to spare. That small amount of extra money can
then go into building another one, then another.

After building 10 it becomes moderately profitable, and then we move on to
building a bigger version.

How do the sums pan out? How big doe this have to be? How are they converting
electricity/water/CO2 into methanol?

I would _so_ like to see this happen.

